# MUMBAI | Orbit Terraces | 207m | 60 fl | U/C



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

The colourful cladding


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A more recent update (Feb 2013)



jinka sreekanth said:


> mpe


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

April 2013 video update of Orbit Terraces



Suncity said:


> mpe?


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

side-view; an August photo-update



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright kalpesh jain


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Google Earth view of Orbit Terraces beside Elphinstone Flyover:
(you can see World One and World Crest are _not_ far away… the city is one big construction site now) 









source: mpe


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Orbit Corp to pare down (remove) Rs. 300 crore debt in the first two quarters of 2015.



> *Pujit Aggarwal,managing director and chief executive officer, Orbit Corporation, *says the company is aiming to pare its debt by Rs 300 crore in the next two quarters and is also in final round of talks with an asset restructuring company (ARC).
> 
> Reema: How are you planning to pare down your debt by Rs 300 crore, will you sell some property?
> A: We would be monetising some assets. we have in fact in this quarter monetised one particular asset, we realised about Rs 16.5-17 crore from that and we would be monetising at least two more of our assets from which we will be able to pare the debt.
> ...


source

Expect Orbit Terraces to resume construction within the next few months.


----------

